# Posted and then forgot to hit submit!!!



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I got up this morning to see if anyone responed to my post and it is nowhere to be found. I did it again, forgot to hit submit, or you all have banned me. Anyone else do this?

SCRolling down to hit submit:brick:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LoL . After 50 , everything is downhill Lucile. ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, I think it is pretty common...esp. since facebook no longer uses post...we get use to hitting return. It's not forgetfillness or a memory problem, it's our motor memory working!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I am not sure, I have been having trouble typing lately and today was a birthday that pu me real close to 70.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't feel bad. I made a call on my cell phone and forgot to hit the "call" button. I wondered for the longest time if my phone was broken until I looked at the screen and saw what I did. Duh....


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> I am not sure, I have been having trouble typing lately and today was a birthday that pu me real close to 70.


 Is it your birthday? well what was the post? I'm having so much trouble with internet it takes 10 min to go from post to post. Happy almost 70!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy almost 70 Lucile. Every birthday is a good birthday.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, It is my experience that no matter how many years go by inside we are still that young girl...just smarter. One of my good friends turns 84 in Nov., she is awesome, she travels, has card parties, entertains, and loves life. You have many fun adventures ahead. Happy Birthday.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Lucile!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday wishes. I was chair dancing today to a Jerry Lee Lewis song as we drove down the highway. For just a moment, I felt 15 again. I think the trick is to not look in the mirror.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Lucille!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Happy belated b-day, Lucile. I'm right up there with you, but, as my DH says, it's only a number! Hope you enjoyed your day and many, many more to come.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks again. And Suzi the new addition is Jethro a tabby kitten that my husband found in the woods. He now rules the house in just tw0 weeks. Nothing is off limits to him. What fun and Rosie is beginning to play with him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday! I have done the same thing to new post, replies, telephone messages, the list goes on...... Oh! Besides not looking in the mirror, do not look at photographs! My mind may feel young, but this body is getting old, it hurts!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Have a wonderful birthday, Lucile...my very favorite forumer!!!! I'm 48 (I think....) and do those sorts of things all the time!!!! I'm always saying to my friends and family..."It's hard to be me!" But, thanks to you....me, you and several other forum members will be around may more years! And I thank you!


----------

